# the perfect job!



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I got a job at the local halloween store!!!!!!!!! We open tuesday. its only min wage but i mean come on, for a 20 year old home haunter like me whos never had a job before its really awsome!!!!! I AM SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Maybe you can get us discounts:devil:


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah..discounts?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Congrats GothicCandle. My daughter has been working for the past month setting up Halloween Adventure stores. This is her second year and she loves it. The discounts are Ok but watch for the damaged merchandise they usually mark it down to a decent price.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

oh yeah damaged, I wonder if I ask at mine, if they would sell to me.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I tried to get a job at Spririt last year.
They didn't want me.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I would have said no too.  jk!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's awesome!
I never really thought about applying at a store like that...
But nothing around here... The nearest Halloween store is about 20 min away...
And with school and my own haunt... I have enough work as it is!
Congrats anyways!
.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow congradulations, and what a great place to start your career.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations! Minimum wage or not, you'll be paid for working somewhere you can really feel at home at. 

I can get carried away at these Halloween stores just looking around and gathering ideas...and before i know it, more than an hour has gone by, even if I buy nothing. I often wondered what the employees think on the occasions that I leave empty handed after a lengthy time of watching me exploring and being deep in thought....you'll have to let me know.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, you are going to come home every week in the negative. It will probably cost you money to work there because you'll probably want to spend your whole check and more buying all the great props! Have a great time!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You are living the dream. I'll be cursing you as I work my lousy desk job.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The season I worked at the Halloween Express I had a blast. I did makeup on people and advised on costumes, and wore makeup myself pretty much every day (if they have you doing makeup, do some browsing and learn all the pro wrestlers, the kids go nuts for it... the year I worked there was when "Sting" was big and I sold so much red and black face paint it was ridiculous). Have fun, be helpful, and sell sell sell! If you're excited about Halloween and they pick up on it, it'll be a piece of cake.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

sorry for not replying sooner, my home comp is still broke(again) and geting to the libraey is hard.

its so fun being there, i get paid every two weeks. and yeah most of my first pay check is gone, but i didnt spend it were i work(its far too exspensive there lol) i went to walmart!!!! things are less the half the price there.

sadly i dont even get a discount.  but oh well, i can get good deals other places.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I worked at a Spirit a couple of years ago. I still had my full-time day job so worked nights and weekends and spent just about every penny I earned on stuff from the store, which was the basic idea. Got a lot of cool stuff and had a great time working there, but I was so exhausted by Halloween that it wasn't as fun as I thought it would be. Then I found this forum and decided to spend my time trying to make props instead of earn extra money to buy them. I'm too old to have two jobs. 

Have a great time while the season lasts.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

I wouldn't want to work at one of those places because of the late hours. How can I do a haunt if I am working!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Since they won't give you a discount, maybe run around and break some things, then get 'em at a discount and we'll buy 'em???? J/K ~ Really......


----------



## Stabbo-J20 (Sep 17, 2007)

I started working at Spirit last week, and I gotta admit, I want everything lol

just the other day, after work my girlfriend wanted to go in my work place to see what we have and to buy a few things since I had $60 to spare

we ended up gettin the 5ft outdoor ghost on clearance- $29.97, originally $99, bleeding skull candle and some single skull candles.

but anyways, how do you not get a discount for working there??!??! They gave me a 25% employee discount when I went there. I saved around $19.

Happy Haunting everyone


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Ha - have fun!

TRY not to spend every dime!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

sadly, im gonna quit. its not that great and my boss wont give me enough hours to make it worth the money. i dont drive and i have to pay peoples gas for them to drop me off and pick me up. my boss shorted my hours to three hours a week. im not even sure if thats legal. my mom said she has to have me work a min of 4 hours.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear that GothicCandle! That is crappy of them!
Go out to the garage and make yourself a prop. You'll feel better!


----------

